# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  CPC 321 news sur GW2:HoT p51

## atavus

Bon voilà, j'ai un peu rattrapé mon retard sur la lecture des derniers CPC et je suis tombé sur ce petit article page 51.
Sa lecture m'a rendu un peu pas content parce qu'il a omis 90% de tout ce qui c'est passé et l'a transformé en un bête et méchant; "les joueurs veulent pas payer 45 euros pour une extension alors que Anet propose un MMO B2P avec des patchs gratuits depuis 3 ans ".

Sauf que c'est bien plus compliqué que çà :
 - Anet a proposé depuis la révélation de GW2:HoT (le 28 janvier 2015) de nombreuses vente flash du jeu GW2 à 10 euros.
 - La FAQ mentionnait clairement que le jeu original était nécessaire pour pouvoir jouer à GW2:HoT.

Le jour de l'annonce du prix de Gw2:HoT. Anet a édité la FAQ:


Leur offre était la suivante:
 - Si vous ne possédez pas GW2 et que vous faites l'achat; vous obtiendrez GW2 de base + l'extension GW2:HoTpour 45 euros.
 - Si vous possédez GW2; vous aurez accès aux nouveautés de GW2:HoT pour 45 euros et c'est tout.
Sachant que le jeu de base GW2 n'existe plus à la vente. la seule offre disponible est GW2: HoT

Donc du point de vue :
 - des anciens joueurs; c'étaient clairement un manque de reconnaissance du soutien apporté à Anet, doublé du sentiment d'être pris pour une vache à lait.
 - des gens qui avaient acheté le jeu depuis l'annonce de HoT; juste une enfilade visant à les faire débourser de l'argent en profitant de l'effet d'annonce.

Donc les joueurs très mécontents ont demandé des explications voilà les réponses des CM/service de vente :




> Stephanie Bourguet
> Chargée de Communauté Francophone
> Bonjour,
> Comme expliqué dans un autre topic, la pré-commande représente en  réalité l’achat d’Heart of Thorns (l’extension). Vous ne rachetez pas  une seconde fois le jeu de base si vous l’avez déjà. Si vous êtes un  nouveau joueur en revanche et que vous n’avez pas le jeu de base,  celui-ci vous est offert lorsque vous pré-commandez HoT.
> Lorsque vous pré-achetez HoT, vous recevez un e-mail vous permettant de  lier votre achat d’HoT au compte existant. Vous n’avez pas deux fois le  jeu de base."




Ceci-dit Anet a assumé et à proposer une offre décente aux rageux et aux personnes qui avait acheté sur leur vente flash a dix euros et ceux qui l'avait payé 40 euros juste avant l'annonce.
https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/news/pre-purchase-community-address/

S'il vous plait ne réduisez pas çà à "les joueurs étaient pas contents parce que le jeu était trop cher et Anet sont des saints". ::'(:

----------


## Bah

Je sais pas si j'ai tout compris, mais en gros les joueurs qui ont préco l'extension se sont faits avoir ? Si c'est le cas je vais pas verser une larme. Précommander c'est cautionner un système qui pourrit le marché du jeu vidéo.

Edit : En fait je comprends même pas trop où est "l'arnaque" pour les anciens joueurs. Tout le monde paye l'extension 45 euros et ceux qui ont pas le jeu de base (vieux de 3 ans), le reçoivent en plus, non ? Personne n'est perdant.

----------


## atavus

> Je sais pas si j'ai tout compris, mais en gros les joueurs qui ont préco l'extension se sont faits avoir ?


Non; les joueurs qui ont acheté le jeu de base se sont fait avoir parce qu'Anet a clairement mentionné dans  la FAQ qu'il fallait l'acheter pour pouvoir jouer à l'extension.
Ensuite ils ont changer leur fusil d’épaule en disant: c'est pas grave les mecs le jeu de base est dans le pack de l'extension.
A ce moment personne n'avait encore préco HoT.




> Edit : En fait je comprends même pas trop où est "l'arnaque" pour les anciens joueurs. Tout le monde paye l'extension 45 euros et ceux qui ont pas le jeu de base (vieux de 3 ans), le reçoivent en plus, non ? Personne n'est perdant.


Les vieux joueurs se sont sentis comme la 14ème roue du carrosse.
Tu payes la même choses mais tu as moins que le nouveau; ou comment bien récompensé la fidélité.

----------


## Bah

> Non; les joueurs qui ont acheté le jeu de base se sont fait avoir parce qu'Anet a clairement mentionné dans  la FAQ qu'il fallait l'acheter pour pouvoir jouer à l'extension.
> Ensuite ils ont changer leur fusil d’épaule en disant: c'est pas grave les mecs le jeu de base est dans le pack de l'extension.
> A ce moment personne n'avait encore préco HoT.


Ca existe vraiment ça ? Des mecs qui se disent : je vais me mettre à un jeu vieux de 3 ans parce que dans X mois sort l'extension à laquelle je veux jouer. Des mecs sont allé voir la FAQ de l'extension d'un jeu auquel ils ont jamais joué et se sont dits qu'il fallait absolument qu'ils achètent le jeu avant d'acheter l'extension qui n'est pas encore sortie ? Je le répète, l'extension d'un jeu auquel ils ne jouent pas encore. Sérieusement ? Ca paraît quand même tiré par les cheveux.




> Les vieux joueurs se sont sentis comme la 14ème roue du carrosse.
> Tu payes la même choses mais tu as moins que le nouveau; ou comment bien récompensé la fidélité.


Tu as pas moins que le nouveau, tu as 3 ans de jeu de plus avec le jeu de base. C'est un peu comme dire que les soldes c'est salaud ça avantage les gens qui achètent plus tard. J'aurais compris qu'ils fassent une ristourne aux anciens pour les fidéliser, mais y'a rien de scandaleux dans le procédé.

----------


## Tigerlitchee

D'accord avec tes deux points, Bah.

En gros pour moi, tout ce petit shitstorm se divise en deux parties : les râleries déraisonnables et les râleries raisonnables.

Râleries déraisonnables : "c'est dégueulasse, les nouveaux joueurs ont droit à plus que moi pour le même prix" : bouhouhou. C'est une technique marketing classique à laquelle il fallait s'attendre, offrir le jeu de base pour attirer des nouveaux joueurs et éviter le syndrome, bien connu dans l'édition, du deuxième volume qui va automatiquement se vendre moins que le premier. (D'ailleurs, ça se fait parfois aussi dans ce cas-là de vendre, à la place d'un dernier tome attendu depuis longtemps, une intégrale de la série sans pour autant augmenter le prix du bouquin.)
"Oui mais la FAQ disait qu'il fallait le jeu de base" : pour moi, il faut comprendre cette FAQ comme un truc quasiment généré automatiquement, qui explique aux gens le principe d'une extension. C'est un peu comme "faut-il une connexion Internet pour jouer au jeu ?", c'est évident puisqu'il s'agit d'un MMO, mais c'est juste une question bateau incluse systématiquement dans toutes les FAQ.

Râleries raisonnables : "c'est un poil cher pour le contenu annoncé", "pas de slot de personnage supplémentaire dans la version de base", "pas d'élément physique dans la version deluxe à 100 boules".
Ça, OK, c'est un peu moyen. Pour autant, est-ce que ça valait un esclandre de cette ampleur ?

Et alors surtout maintenant qu'ArenaNet offre un slot de perso supplémentaire aux plus anciens et propose de rembourser les acheteurs de 2015... C'est quoi le problème, du coup ?  :tired: 
Le petit artic' de CPC ne prétend pas béatifier Anet. En revanche, il insinue que tout ça est un peu rigolo du point de vue des joueurs d'autres MMO qui sont habitués à payer bien plus que les joueurs de GW...

----------


## atavus

> Ca existe vraiment ça ? Des mecs qui se disent : je vais me mettre à un jeu vieux de 3 ans parce que dans X mois sort l'extension à laquelle je veux jouer. 
> Des mecs sont allé voir la FAQ de l'extension d'un jeu auquel ils ont jamais joué et se sont dits qu'il fallait absolument qu'ils achètent le jeu avant d'acheter l'extension qui n'est pas encore sortie ? Je le répète, l'extension d'un jeu auquel ils ne jouent pas encore.



Donc oui, çà existe.





> Sérieusement ? Ca paraît quand même tiré par les cheveux.


Ben non; voir les links plus haut.





> Tu as pas moins que le nouveau, tu as 3 ans de jeu de plus avec le jeu de base. C'est un peu comme dire que les soldes c'est salaud ça avantage les gens qui achètent plus tard. J'aurais compris qu'ils fassent une ristourne aux anciens pour les fidéliser, mais y'a rien de scandaleux dans le procédé.


Cet argument est toujours aussi foireux pour moi.
Les gens n’achètent pas plus tard. On achète tous en même temps HoT et pourtant du point de vue de l'offre en tant qu'anciens joueurs ont à moins que le nouveau.
Quand aux heures de jeu; elle n'ont rien à voir dans l'histoire: j'ai joué et payé de mon temps pour les avoir, que je les ai ou pas est complètement inconséquent vis à vis de l'offre de HoT.
Quand à l'absence de ristourne, c'est bien pour ça que les gens ont gueuler, vu la différence évidente entre les deux offres.




> "Oui mais la FAQ disait qu'il fallait le jeu de base" : pour moi, il faut comprendre cette FAQ comme un truc quasiment généré automatiquement, qui explique aux gens le principe d'une extension. C'est un peu comme "faut-il une connexion Internet pour jouer au jeu ?", c'est évident puisqu'il s'agit d'un MMO, mais c'est juste une question bateau incluse systématiquement dans toutes les FAQ.


Amuses-toi à changer les termes de ta FAQ à chaque annonce pour arranger tes projets. Je ne suis pas sûr que tes clients apprécient.




> Et alors surtout maintenant qu' ArenaNet offre un slot de perso supplémentaire aux plus anciens et propose de rembourser les acheteurs de 2015..
> . C'est quoi le problème, du coup ? 
> Le petit artic' de CPC ne prétend pas béatifier Anet. En revanche, il insinue que tout ça est un peu rigolo du point de vue des joueurs d'autres MMO qui sont habitués à payer bien plus que les joueurs de GW...


Alors premièrement je joue à GW2 pour n'avoir rien à faire des pratiques de Blizzard et co que je trouve à chier. Donc regarder la concurrence et dire "ils font pire les mecs d'en face" çà ne m'intéresse pas.

Extrait du CPC :



> Comme on pouvait s'en douter, la nouvelle fut accueillie à grand renfort de battes de base-ball, certains se plaignant de payer le prix d'un jeu pour un simple add-on, tandis que d'autre sont le sentiment d'être obligés d'acheter au prix fort une extension qui pourrait être quasi obligatoire.En réalité tout ce petit monde semble oublier que les développeurs patchent leur MMORPG sans abonnement depuis trois ans et que, même si le prix est en effet un peu trop élevé, tout travail mérite(un jour ou l'autre) salaire.


L'article ne fait aucune mention de la concurrence.
La retranscription des raisons des anciens/nouveaux est complétement à coté de la plaque et la  fin fait clairement passer Anet comme de super gars qui patchent  gratuitement et les anciens joueurs comme d'horrible gripsou.
Sauf qu'il faut savoir  que GW2 est le 2ème ou 3ème jeux le plus rentable de NCsoft  grâce à son cashshop et l'un des MMORPG les plus stable en terme de population. Les joueurs dépensent dessus et sont fidèles, donc les joueurs "gripsou" c'est assez moyen. 

NCsoft à corriger le tir donc je leur en veux plus trop. 
C'est plus l'article de CPC qui m'ennuie parce que ça m'a donné le sentiment qu'il omet les 3/4 de l'histoire.

----------


## Bah

> http://i.imgur.com/T0lpOQO.jpg
> Donc oui, çà existe.


On a un exemple d'un mec qui a fait ça. Et encore, on peut se demander si c'est un réel exemple ou un essai d'un type ayant le jeu depuis longtemps pour ajouter de l'eau à la shitstorm. C'est un screenshot d'une conversation quoi, ça vaut pas grand chose. Franchement, qui va acheter 3 ans après un jeu pour pouvoir jouer à l'extension qui sortira 3 ans et 2 mois plus tard ? Ce faisant, qui va aller lire la FAQ de l'extension qui explique qu'une extension ça se joue avec le jeu de base ? Je doute très fortement qu'il y ait eu suffisamment de monde qui a fait ça pour que ça ait un réel impact.




> Non désolé mais cet argument est toujours aussi foireux pour moi.
> Les gens n’achètent pas plus tard. On achète tous en même temps HoT et pourtant du point de vue de l'offre en tant qu'anciens joueurs ont à moins que le nouveau.


Si l'extension avait été un stand alone, tu dirais quoi ? Parce que là ça revient à ça en fait. Sauf pour le seul mec qui a acheté le jeu 2 mois avant avec comme but d'enfin s'y mettre avec l'extension (tu as compris le crédit que j'offre à cette thèse).





> Quand aux heures de jeu; elle n'ont rien à voir dans l'histoire: j'ai joué et payé de mon temps pour les avoir, que je les ai ou pas est complètement inconséquent vis à vis de l'offre de HoT.


Ah ben c'est toi qui dit que ça à quelque chose à voir, vu que tu dis que ceux qui ont joué à GW devraient payer moins. Là tout le monde paie pareil, c'est si horrible que ça d'offrir le jeu de base ? Si le jeu de base avait été soldé à 1 euro ça aurait été plus acceptable ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La retranscription des raisons des anciens/nouveaux est complétement à coté de la plaque et la  fin fait clairement passer Anet comme de super gars qui patchent  gratuitement et les anciens joueurs comme d'horrible gripsou.


Bof, je le lis pas comme ça. Je lis que des joueurs ont peur d'être obligé d'acheter cette extension relativement chère pour continuer à  trouver du monde sur les serveurs et que l'éditeur exagère un peu sur le prix, mais vu ce qu'ils ont fait en contrepartie pendant 3 ans, c'est pas non plus la fin du monde. 

Je suis par contre plus dubitatif quand tu expliques que les anciens joueurs doivent absolument payer moins que les nouveaux pour, comme tu le dis un moment, les récompenser de leur fidélité.

----------


## atavus

> On a un exemple d'un mec qui a fait ça. Et encore, on peut se demander si c'est un réel exemple ou un essai d'un type ayant le jeu depuis longtemps pour ajouter de l'eau à la shitstorm. C'est un screenshot d'une conversation quoi, ça vaut pas grand chose. Franchement, qui va acheter 3 ans après un jeu pour pouvoir jouer à l'extension qui sortira 3 ans et 2 mois plus tard ? Ce faisant, qui va aller lire la FAQ de l'extension qui explique qu'une extension ça se joue avec le jeu de base ? Je doute très fortement qu'il y ait eu suffisamment de monde qui a fait ça pour que ça ait un réel impact.


Je t'invite à aller lire les réactions sur ces deux reddits.
http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/3a4ktf/dont_prepurchase_heart_of_thorns/

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/3a95r8/to_those_who_said_anet_will_support_people_who/

Deux choses; suite à l'annonce de HoT est au début de la Shitstorm.
Un membre du support d'Anet a annoncé sur reddit (le mec est confirmé sur reddit)  que le support aiderait les gens qui ont acheter GW2 de base avant l'annonce des préachats. 
Les images que j'ai posté plus haut sont les retours obtenus juste après.




> Si l'extension avait été un stand alone, tu dirais quoi ? Parce que là ça revient à ça en fait. 
> Sauf pour le seul mec qui a acheté le jeu 2 mois avant avec comme but d'enfin s'y mettre avec l'extension (tu as compris le crédit que j'offre à cette thèse).


Justement non; si HoT avait été un stand alone; tu devrais toujours acheter GW2 pour pouvoir accéder aux cartes be base.
Là les nouveaux ont accès à tout.
D'ailleurs le jeu de base n'existe plus à l'achat. Tu n'as que GW2:HoT; du coup ce n'est ni vraiment un stand alone, ni vraiment une extension. 




> Ah ben c'est toi qui dit que ça à quelque chose à voir, vu que tu dis que ceux qui ont joué à GW devraient payer moins. Là tout le monde paie pareil, c'est si horrible que ça d'offrir le jeu de base ? Si le jeu de base avait été soldé à 1 euro ça aurait été plus acceptable ?


Oui.




> Bof, je le lis pas comme ça. Je lis que des joueurs ont peur d'être obligé d'acheter cette extension relativement chère pour continuer à  trouver du monde sur les serveurs et que l'éditeur exagère un peu sur le prix, mais vu ce qu'ils ont fait en contrepartie pendant 3 ans, c'est pas non plus la fin du monde.


Revenue de Ncsoft; éditeurs et propriétaire d'Anet.
http://global.ncsoft.com/global/ir/earnings.aspx#none

(le temps que je trouve les chiffres et c'est quoi déjà les KR won muchetruc).

Sauf que ce n'est pas une contrepartie( voir les chiffres de NCsoft); Toutes les 2 semaines Anet sort du contenu payant sur le cashshop. 
Les patchs servent de sucette à se reconnecter pour jouer.
Les gens se reconnecte, check l'HV, le patch leur plait ou un truc sur l'HV les tentent, ils passent à la caisse ou pas. Les patchs étaient payé par le cashshop. 
Financièrement Anet est l'un des studios les plus rentable de NCSoft.
Bien que Wildstar s'est fait restructuré et perde en employé, Je crois qu'Anet est l'un des rares à avoir embauché (à vérifier) ou au moins à ne pas avoir licensier.
L'extension n'est certainement pas une contrepartie pour les patchs sortis au cours des 3ans.

Les serveurs ne sont pas vides après 3 ans. Contrairement à énormément de MMO la populations est présente. 
Si tu veux une représentation à l'échelle de CPC. La guilde CPC de GW2 est active depuis 3 ans avec des gens connectés régulièrement, des nouveaux en guildes etc. 
Je ne crois pas que le nombre de joueurs totales de la guilde soit passer en dessous de 100 (pas en même temps hein). 
Malgré le fait que les admins de la guilde retirent régulièrement les gens inactifs depuis un certains temps.




> Je suis par contre plus dubitatif quand tu expliques que les anciens joueurs doivent absolument payer moins que les nouveaux pour, comme tu le dis un moment, les récompenser de leur fidélité.


Cette phrase est sorti plus mal que je le pensais. ::ninja::  
Plus du genre "les nouveaux joueurs ont un cadeau cool pour eux" mais les anciens n'ont rien "genre on s'en fout d'eux". 
D'ailleurs tu constateras que les anciens se sont calmé quand ont leur a filer un slot de perso gratis.

----------

